# Side Effects of Clomid



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi 

Just found this website and I think it is great!

I started my first dose of clomid last Sunday and had a terrible reaction to the tablets which ended with my consultant making the decision to stop them immediately :-(

I have got an appointment to see my consultant next month and I don't know what I can try if I can't take the clomid.

Has anyone had a similar reaction to the talets?

Also, any ideas what they might try next?

Sx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sl

just wanted to say sorry about your reaction. it seems like there are always obstacles to us getting our dream bfp. what sort of reaction did you get? they might try metformin but that all depends on your medical history etc. I hope that you get some answers soon. ive blown you some bubbles to get you started.


amanda


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks, I had the following reaction (I thought I was going mad!)
S and D
Headache
Dizzyness and flashing in front of my eyes (happended a few times which freaked me out)
Lower back ache
Stomach ache
Generally aching all over

Basically, I felt rubbish   

Just feeling fed up now as I just don't know what they are going to go next and I am sick of people at work asking "are you ever going to have a family".  Why don't they keep their nose out :-(

The only medical condition I have is asthma and we have been trying for two years.

Sx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi 

I had a bad side effects the first month and then the second month was put down to 25mg half a tablet and haven't had any problems with that.  Maybe this is an option for you?  There are other injections you can move onto.  Have you seen a fertility specialist did you get any scans?

Why not join the main clomid girls thread they are all really helpful,

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

This thread may help you as it lists information about side effects....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

The clomid side effects can vary person to person and month to month.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I have had various scans, blood tests etc.  

My periods are everywhere, I have been known to go 7 days, 15 days and 50 days between cycles. I was on the pill for so long that at first the GP thought it might be that and that they should calm down (I wish they would!).  

Sx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

Notice you are in Sheffield - have you been on the Yorkshire girls thread?  They are also really helpful and may be able to tell you what is next in your area.

All areas seem to do different things in Leeds they made me have a lap and dye before I could start clomid.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## angela1676 (Nov 8, 2006)

hi sorry to butt in but i just wanted to say that I had the same side effects, I thought I was having a breakdown while on clomid, I felt like the devil posessed lol . I was then given tamoxifen which was fine for me no side effects at all, it did make me ov but unfortuanately we didnt get pregnant, but I'm pleased to say that after a very long wait, we finally managed to get pregnant naturally and I'm 10+3 weeks, the very best of luck to you all xx


----------



## SLClarke (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Angela, i thought i was going mad.

Congratuations

Sarahx


----------



## melissa j (May 16, 2006)

Hi missyb, dont know how severe your eye symptoms were but i had photosensitivity on clomid and was stopped immediately, apparently these eye probs and enlarged ovaries are the 2 main side effects were you must stop.  Sent for iui now since my response to clomid but due to DP probs goin onto IVF.

Just watch the eye side effects, my re scared the pants of me    when i told him!!

Good luck


----------

